# Dry Camp Vs Full Hookups



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm curious, do most of you camp with full hookups or dry camp? We have only been camping with a trailer for ~3 years but in that time, we have only been to 1 site with hookups. Most of our trips are over the weekend but once a year we go for at least a week long. I installed dual 6v batteries, have a Honda EU2000 generator and we seem to do just fine. I have to admit, the one time we had hookups, it was nice not worrying about having lights on, longer showers, etc. Problem is, we tend to like more remote campgrounds so hook ups are rarely ever an option. when they are an option, the sites tend to be so close to each other. Seems like most people on the forums tend to camp with hookups.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im a slacker...never dry camped. Im sure Oregon camper will rag on me some more for not doing any "real" camping...







He's one of those hard core dry campers....my wife likes A/C and I dont have a generator.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

If I wanted to dry camp, I would head out and sleep in the trailer in my driveway







. Seriously, I do camp with hook ups, and that includes cable for the TV. I did tent camping for 10 years, a pop up for 4 years, and now we are being spoiled and loving every minute of it. Full hooks ups everytime.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We do whatever we have to do to have the best camping spot.
For instance, we have a favorite beach spot which has some hookups, but the hookup sites are nowhere near the beach. 
We will only go there if we can score a "dry" site right on the sand. It's first come, first served, which makes it mighty tricky to get a much coveted beachfront site


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd say we are 90-95% dry campers. We have power/water at the Outbacker Rally's...and that's about it.

Here is one of our favorite spots...Wickiup Reservoir. Lake front camping...about 1/2 mile to the next camp site...no fee to camp here.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Dry Camping only







4 to 14 days at a time depending on the schedule. At least 40 nights per year somewhere in the Rockies. Find a stream and somewhat of a level area and set up camp!

Getting ready to go for 14 days in September to watch the colors change. They are green when we get there, yellow and orange when we leave.

Just got back from 9 days ATV riding and hiking in central Colorado. 6 of us in the Outback, 5 are girls, think about that, still no problems with H2O or tanks. 9 RV's total in camp, around 30 people, total dry camping. What an outstanding trip!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great day!!!
Tony


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I also tented for years(17)
Did the pop-up for a few(5)
Now we are spoiled with the outback!!!

Can you run A/C with batteries? I don't think you can???
Can you run A/C with a generator? I don't know???

DH needs A/C ... with his condition he can not tolerate
temperature extremes, hot or cold.

I don't mind using a shower house for a shower. I like my own
commode though!









We have only had full hookups a few times. Mostly we have just
electric and water and or just electric (fill up at the entrance with water)

As long as we are not crowded... I hate being crowded!
MaeJae









p.s.
OC where do you get your water? Do you bring it with you from home,
or is there a filling "station" as you enter an area?
Is there any sort of facilities at all where you dry camp? or are you 
totally self sufficient?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Im a slacker...never dry camped. Im sure Oregon camper will rag on me some more for not doing any "real" camping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....

"Real" is in the mind of the camper. We had a good time this year when we went for 2 weeks, and 4 nights in a site with water/power. Was strange to see just how bright the lights are when plugged into power.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd say we are 90-95% dry campers. We have power/water at the Outbacker Rally's...and that's about it.
> 
> Here is one of our favorite spots...Wickiup Reservoir. Lake front camping...about 1/2 mile to the next camp site...no fee to camp here.


That looks like a great place. I'm envious right now. 1 month before we leave for our next trip........dry camping of course.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Can you run A/C with batteries? I don't think you can???
> Can you run A/C with a generator? I don't know???


Definitely can't run the A/C off batteries, but I can run it off of our generator. Honestly, our last TT was the first to have A/C. Our popup did not. Even then, we only turned it on once to test and see if it would run on the generator.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We do both. Most of our trips are dry camping, though I find that with 150' of hose I can reach a lot of water. We camp year round pretty much so once the temps drop off or we have a lot of rain we use more hook up sites. I'm happy that we can do either, gives me the best of both worlds.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The norm in the Midwest campgrounds is electric only sites. I have never dried camped with my 5er but we may be trying to set it up to be able to dry camp for next year. This year we helped at another Bible Camp that did not have camper hookups so had to stay at a nearby state park at $20/night. (See pictures at; http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23319) We're thinking of trying to do something so we can just park the camper in the parking lot and run off of batteries and either go solar or a small generator so we can use lights and a fan and save the $160 at the S.P. after all, we didn't do anything at the S.P. got there at 9pm and out of there by 7:30. The nice things about most of the campgrounds we go to is that they are not too crowded and the sites have good separation. The couple of campgrounds we like to go to usually aren't well used, they are out of the way and don't even have flush toliets let along showers, so really need to use electric there. Besides, there is only a savings of $4/night to go dry both in Iowa and Missouri. In Ill. it cost $10 with no services, $20 with Electric and $25 if you have electric and water but those are few and far between.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> I'm curious, do most of you camp with full hookups or dry camp? We have only been camping with a trailer for ~3 years but in that time, we have only been to 1 site with hookups. Most of our trips are over the weekend but once a year we go for at least a week long. I installed dual 6v batteries, have a Honda EU2000 generator and we seem to do just fine. I have to admit, the one time we had hookups, it was nice not worrying about having lights on, longer showers, etc. Problem is, we tend to like more remote campgrounds so hook ups are rarely ever an option. when they are an option, the sites tend to be so close to each other. Seems like most people on the forums tend to camp with hookups.


We've never dry camped, and we usually get full hookups. We have done without sewer, and we bring a tote to do our dumping.
Bob


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I'd say that we camp about 98% of time with hookups. Backpacked and tent camped for years and pop-up for about 10 years and now the Outback. I know we're somewhat spoiled now, but we sure love the A/C when it's hot and humid!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Never camped without hookups. And never will.....I'm spoiled.

The closest I've come is no sewer at the State Park.

Heck, I usually don't even camp where there's no swimming pool.









Mark


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We did alot of tent camping in the past on the Appalachian Trail with no amenaties so having a TT has spoiled me as well as the DW and GD.

Never dry camped with the TT and probably never will, like the convenience of water, sewage, electric and cable.

But that's just us.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

IMO, that's why I have the trailer with everything in it. This way I am not restricted by where I can go. If it's a weekend with friends or family, hookups are very nice to keep the tanks from overflowing







. However, when we head out on our big trips, we rarely have hookups. This summer, the only real hookups we had were near Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

When we first bought the Outback, it was to come to a happy medium with DW. I have always been an avid backpacker and she did not want to go with me in tents anymore. Now we get to go out more often, I get to sit next to a fire and she gets to hang out on the beach. I still like to backpack and have absolutely no hookups when I do that but when we're in the Outback with 3 or 4 15-17yr old teenage girls and a 9yr old boy, full hook ups makes things a lot easier for me.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We always have hookups (usually water and electric). We consider ourselves lucky if we get sewer hook up. In Florida I don't think there are many places to dry camp w/o fees. All the state parks have water and electric, the federal sites have water and electric also. Besides the humidity and heat, the summer is the time we can camp. The winter months there is not hardly a site to be found because of snowbirds.

My DH camps with scouts where they take their supplies in with them, but even the scouts camp at boy scout owned camps that have "restroom facilities".

I always wondered about those rv advertisements where they are parked by a lake in the mountains. I always thought there was none of that available. Oregon Camper may prove me wrong. But my experience in Florida is that you must stay at designated campgrounds. Most Walmart parking lots are off limits also.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know I've used this one before.............

For us, dry camping is full hookups and no rain
















Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I know I've used this one before.............
> 
> For us, dry camping is full hookups and no rain
> 
> ...


...I love that one!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

5th Time Around said:


> .... I always wondered about those rv advertisements where they are parked by a lake in the mountains. I always thought there was none of that available. Oregon Camper may prove me wrong. But my experience in Florida is that you must stay at designated campgrounds. Most Walmart parking lots are off limits also.


Camping in your area could be different, but here in Oregon we had a LOT (and I mean a LOT) of great "dry" camping. This is great for us as the Outback allows us to get to these sites and DW is still happy. Here is another picture from Wickiup, just from a different year.

My buddy took this shot of my son and I playing catch...then the next day took this shot of my DW and some of the kids at the craft table. Great shot of the Outback eh?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

On my section of the left coast most everwhere has at least power and water....Their are some places in the applichian mountains that are dry im sure but their is a full hookup campground 5 miles down the road. Im not opposed to it, I would like to try it for a few days. If we had some places like Oregon Camper has shown I would probally get less resistance from my wife.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> On my section of the left coast most everwhere has at least power and water....Their are some places in the applichian mountains that are dry im sure but their is a full hookup campground 5 miles down the road. Im not opposed to it, I would like to try it for a few days. If we had some places like Oregon Camper has shown I would probally get less resistance from my wife.


...roadtrip...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Our camping these days is mostly with hookups (water and electric minimum). I've not spent the time to really outfit the Outback for dry camping (yes, I believe you need to take some considerable measures to be comfy while camping without a hookup) except to do some water pump silencing.

There are good reasons why most of our camping is done 'wet': 1) we usually use our camp site as a base of operation from which we do a lot of local activities rather than as the primary attraction itself, 2) I like the convenience for DW to have unlimited electricity so she enjoys camping like everyone else (and when it is my turn to cook







), 3) finding good, reliably available dry sites in the Seattle area is problematic - reservations are possible in some cases but planning has to be done FAR in advance of the camping trip.

Now this wasn't always the case. When we first started camping with an 'RV' we were dedicated dry-campers. We had to be because the camper (on the back of a pickup) was a bare-bones camper that was a gift from a friend at work. It came with a two burner stove, oven and ice box. And we loved it! There was not 110 power in the camper at all. We used to camp in the Horse Heaven Hills in So. Central Washington on 280 acres of land that my DW's grandfather owned. It was a beautiful place with a spring fed stream, a year-round-green meadow with birch trees lining the stream and pine trees and scrub oaks in the woods surrounding the meadow. There was petrified wood and agates to collect and fish and crawdads in the stream. Elk, bear, deer (every morning I'd peak out of the camper window before we started stirring around to watch the deer and sometimes elk graze a few feet from the camper on the meadow grass), coyotes and the Milky Way (a true dark site). After the camper was destroyed in a head-on collision with a semi tractor we bought a fifth wheel and a 4x4 F-250 to pull it. We still dry camped with that rig too. DW's grandpa died and his wife sold the property







- very sad. The forest has since burnt to the ground in a wildfire that went through the region about four years ago.

Since we got the Outback we decided to do a little more commercial site camping and found that for the kind of camping/travel we do it works well.

However, Labor Day will see me camping 'dry' in Central Washington. At a high altitude dark site!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd say we are 90-95% dry campers. We have power/water at the Outbacker Rally's...and that's about it.
> 
> Here is one of our favorite spots...Wickiup Reservoir. Lake front camping...about 1/2 mile to the next camp site...no fee to camp here.


Jim, those are great shots. I'm with you on dry vs full hookups. While we've only dry camped one time out of three since buying the OB, I really enjoy the peace and quiet of the more remote places. My primary concern is running out of battery power with the slide out. That won't be an issue after we get a generator. Until then it will probably be mostly with hookups.

Gary


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

LOTTERY!!!!!!







........in my dreams.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Jim, those are great shots. I'm with you on dry vs full hookups. While we've only dry camped one time out of three since buying the OB, I really enjoy the peace and quiet of the more remote places. My primary concern is running out of battery power with the slide out. That won't be an issue after we get a generator. Until then it will probably be mostly with hookups.
> 
> Gary


Don't let a slide stop you. Just hook up the truck, plug in the cord and you can retract that slide







. There's also the manual crank if you want to really rough it....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> My primary concern is running out of battery power with the slide out.
> 
> Gary


Never a problem. If (and it has never happened to me) the battery in the Outback was DEAD...then you could simply plug in the TV (engine running) and the power would flow to the trailer to allow the slide to come in.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We're happy to do either. Hookups always make life easier, but sometimes the campgrounds are nicer when they don't have hookups. In fact, we are heading to our favorite "dry" spot for Labor Day for about 4 days of dry camping at Newhalem Campground on Highway 20. This is a fun one since they don't have showers there either so we have to be pretty careful with water or add more if necessary (we have teenage girls!!). We have also set up a way to drain gray water into the bushes and at this campground they don't care. We'll bring the generator and we are good to go. In fact, we will be dry camping again in a few weeks at Fort Ebey also. We'll go back to the hookups as the weather cools.

We may have to go down to Oregon Campers spot though. That looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!

Kelly


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Nathan said:


> My primary concern is running out of battery power with the slide out.
> 
> Gary


Never a problem. If (and it has never happened to me) the battery in the Outback was DEAD...then you could simply plug in the TV (engine running) and the power would flow to the trailer to allow the slide to come in.
[/quote]

Boy, two responses at the same time. Can't argue with that. If it ever happens, I'll hook up to the TV. Manual crank? I'm not sure I have one. The dealer didn't cover that. Also, I never got a slide manual so need to contact Keystone.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WACOUGAR said:


> We're happy to do either. Hookups always make life easier, but sometimes the campgrounds are nicer when they don't have hookups. In fact, we are heading to our favorite "dry" spot for Labor Day for about 4 days of dry camping at Newhalem Campground on Highway 20. This is a fun one since they don't have showers there either so we have to be pretty careful with water or add more if necessary (we have teenage girls!!). We have also set up a way to drain gray water into the bushes and at this campground they don't care. We'll bring the generator and we are good to go. In fact, we will be dry camping again in a few weeks at Fort Ebey also. We'll go back to the hookups as the weather cools.
> 
> *We may have to go down to Oregon Campers spot though.* That looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Fuel might be a bit more than your normal trips, but once you're here the camping is FREE!!!!! That should equal things out. Come on down.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

We have enjoyed dry and full hookup camping. We prefer to camp somewhere that has the attractions that we are looking for, not by the availability of hookups.
But with that said, we truly enjoy camping with full hookups including cable, especially during football season.

Dan


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> Boy, two responses at the same time. Can't argue with that. If it ever happens, I'll hook up to the TV. Manual crank? I'm not sure I have one. The dealer didn't cover that. Also, I never got a slide manual so need to contact Keystone.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Which model?

Someone should be able to tell you where the acess panel is. Mine takes a socket, and I would imagine just over 1 million rachets, but it is there just in case...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

campfirenut said:


> We did alot of tent camping in the past on the Appalachian Trail with no amenaties so having a TT has spoiled me as well as the DW and GD.
> 
> Never dry camped with the TT and probably never will, like the convenience of water, sewage, electric and cable.
> 
> ...


We do both. More of the W/E/S right now with the kids the ages they are abut will get back in to more dry camping in the next year or so. We tent camped for years and while we loved it we really enjoy the ammenities of the OB and full hookups as well. Its all good. just as long as your out making memories with the family !!


----------



## magnum1070 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a great question! I was wondering the same thing myself. For years I've made my camp in the back of a horse trailer. It was a pretty nice setup once you cleaned out the presents the horses left! (For those of you shocked, it's more common then you think and a whole lot easier then a tent! ) I would setup a cot, put down some green carpet and I'd be all set.

I just got my 21RS last month and spent a weekend on the coast at Beverly Beach with full hookups and went dry camping in it for the first time this weekend. Dry camping is the way to go! City campgrounds just don't give you the same out in the wilderness feeling. I recommend to everyone to at least try dry camping once just for a couple days, you don't have the same rules as city camps, the dogs don't have a park ranger nagging about your 12 year old dog not being on a leash, the kids can play without worrying about being run over, the cost is way cheaper ($12/night) and the wild life is amazing!

Yes the generator won't run the A/C and you might have to watch the water usage, but 45 or 50 gallons goes a long way... With 5 showers and daily dishwashing I only used 1/3 of the tank.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Boy, two responses at the same time. Can't argue with that. If it ever happens, I'll hook up to the TV. Manual crank? I'm not sure I have one. The dealer didn't cover that. Also, I never got a slide manual so need to contact Keystone.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Which model?

Someone should be able to tell you where the acess panel is. Mine takes a socket, and I would imagine just over 1 million rachets, but it is there just in case...








[/quote]

We have a 2008 28KRS.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

I started this post just to kill some time but all the pictures from Oregon_Camper is making me itching to get out again. 1 month til our next trip, which will only be our second trip in the new OB!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> I started this post just to kill some time but all the pictures from Oregon_Camper is making me itching to get out again. 1 month til our next trip, which will only be our second trip in the new OB!


Ok...one more for fun. This is from camp, standing on the picnic table. If you make the picture large you can see the 3 tents sites at this campground. There are 3 RV sites just to the right (as you look at the picture) on that side of the lake.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I started this post just to kill some time but all the pictures from Oregon_Camper is making me itching to get out again. 1 month til our next trip, which will only be our second trip in the new OB!


Ok...one more for fun. This is from camp, standing on the picnic table. If you make the picture large you can see the 3 tents sites at this campground. There are 3 RV sites just to the right (as you look at the picture) on that side of the lake.









[/quote]

Keep posting pictures like this and your going to have lots of neighbors.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're happy to do either. Hookups always make life easier, but sometimes the campgrounds are nicer when they don't have hookups. In fact, we are heading to our favorite "dry" spot for Labor Day for about 4 days of dry camping at Newhalem Campground on Highway 20. This is a fun one since they don't have showers there either so we have to be pretty careful with water or add more if necessary (we have teenage girls!!). We have also set up a way to drain gray water into the bushes and at this campground they don't care. We'll bring the generator and we are good to go. In fact, we will be dry camping again in a few weeks at Fort Ebey also. We'll go back to the hookups as the weather cools.
> 
> *We may have to go down to Oregon Campers spot though.* That looks absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Kelly


Fuel might be a bit more than your normal trips, but once you're here the camping is FREE!!!!! That should equal things out. Come on down.








[/quote]

We will have to definitely get down there sometime. It's down in Central Oregon, right? We have been wanting to get back down that way one of these days. Thought about doing it next summer but now we may be going to Yellowstone. Who knows, maybe we can still get down there. What a spot. You know how to pick 'em!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WACOUGAR said:


> We will have to definitely get down there sometime. It's down in Central Oregon, right? We have been wanting to get back down that way one of these days. Thought about doing it next summer but now we may be going to Yellowstone. Who knows, maybe we can still get down there. What a spot. You know how to pick 'em!!!


Yep...that shot is from was Wickiup Reservoir. It is about 60-70 mins outside of Bend.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We do about 90% dry camping at Natl. Forest campgrounds in the mountains, State Parks at the beach, and some Natl. Parks. Hookups are nice but most of the places where we've had them have been more what I would call "RV Parks" than "Campgrounds" but that's just my view. Both are nice and it's great to have a choice. It sounds like there's more full hookup camping in the mid-west and east than in the rockies and the west. Basically anytime when we're with the family in the Outback is a good time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> We do about 90% dry camping at Natl. Forest campgrounds in the mountains, State Parks at the beach, and some Natl. Parks. Hookups are nice but most of the places where we've had them have been more what I would call "RV Parks" than "Campgrounds" but that's just my view. Both are nice and it's great to have a choice. *It sounds like there's more full hookup camping in the mid-west and east than in the rockies and the west*. Basically anytime when we're with the family in the Outback is a good time.


I feel one huge factor is weather. I don't need my AC (had it on for 5mins ONCE!!) so I don't need to camp where there is sufficient power to run the AC unit. If I lived East of the Rockies where it gets hot and humid, I'm sure my camping style would change. I mean, who wants to sit around and sweat all day?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

It must be an OC thing









We do 90-95% of our camping just like Oregon Camper.....in fact we like to frequent the same places.... our Outback was at Wickiup last weekend!

When we do stay in actual campgrounds they are usually non-hookup sites - the only "hookups" we have ever had was electric and water... never been "fully" hooked up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> It must be an OC thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I have a feeling we're going to just bump into each other some day at a remote campground.









First beer is on ME!!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We've only once been "fully" hooked up, usually its dry camping. We've stayed as long as 5 night (Yosemite) without hookups or a generator, but the batteries were pretty much shot by the last day. With 3 little ones we ran the furnace every night at 66 degrees (low 30's outside) so its no mystery where our power went. But hey, worst case you just plug the TV in and idle it for a while to charge up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> We've only once been "fully" hooked up, usually its dry camping. We've stayed as long as 5 night (Yosemite) without hookups or a generator, but the batteries were pretty much shot by the last day. With 3 little ones we ran the furnace every night at 66 degrees (low 30's outside) so its no mystery where our power went. But hey, worst case you just plug the TV in and idle it for a while to charge up.


I'd think you'd run through a tank of gas before your TV charged the Outback's battery enough to tell a difference. It is a trickle charge.

Grab a $100 solar panel and toss it on top of the Outback the day you arrive. You'd be surprised how well this works.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

kjp1969 said:


> We've only once been "fully" hooked up, usually its dry camping. We've stayed as long as 5 night (Yosemite) without hookups or a generator, but the batteries were pretty much shot by the last day. With 3 little ones we ran the furnace every night at 66 degrees (low 30's outside) so its no mystery where our power went. But hey, worst case you just plug the TV in and idle it for a while to charge up.


Five days seems pretty good to me. Do you have one 12V battery or two deep cycle 6vs? How much propane did you use during your 5 day Yosemite stay? I've tent camped in Yosemite when it was in the 30's. No fun and I prefer cool nights. I'm looking forward to testing the OB on a nice cold night. Not freeze the pipes cold but close.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Grab a $100 solar panel and toss it on top of the Outback the day you arrive. You'd be surprised how well this works.


That's a great idea. Will it keep the batteries fully charged or just extend the length of time before they're dry?


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> We've only once been "fully" hooked up, usually its dry camping. We've stayed as long as 5 night (Yosemite) without hookups or a generator, but the batteries were pretty much shot by the last day. With 3 little ones we ran the furnace every night at 66 degrees (low 30's outside) so its no mystery where our power went. But hey, worst case you just plug the TV in and idle it for a while to charge up.


Five days seems pretty good to me. Do you have one 12V battery or two deep cycle 6vs? How much propane did you use during your 5 day Yosemite stay? I've tent camped in Yosemite when it was in the 30's. No fun and I prefer cool nights. I'm looking forward to testing the OB on a nice cold night. Not freeze the pipes cold but close.
[/quote]

We've actually got 2 plain old Costo 6v golf cart batteries, and a 12v battery backup, but I installed the backup only since Yosemite. We drain the main bank so rarely that I won't even both with a solar cell. Good idea, but just one more thing to store, set up, break, etc.

Regarding the propane- I don't know. Less than a full bottle though, because I didn't have to switch the valve.
Kevin


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

kjp1969

Last year we went to Yosemite around Oct in our Htt and were there for 4 days. We also had dual batteries and it seemed to work well for us. We also had the heater on since it was down in the 30's too. Any chance you were there that time of year? I remember an OB (i think it was an 23rs) camping across from us at that time. I sat and drooled vowing to get one.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Kevin. I hadn't thought about Costco for batteries. Where did you install the 12V backup?

Gary


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why do I have a feeling we're going to just bump into each other some day at a remote campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never know where we might show up and since we are dirt bike riders the possibility gets better and better all the time! I know - lets call it the Mystery Outbackers Rally - everyone is invited, but no one knows when or where! (How do we plan a potluck???)

ummmmm.... beer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Five days seems pretty good to me. Do you have one 12V battery or two deep cycle 6vs? *How much propane did you use during your 5 day Yosemite stay?* I've tent camped in Yosemite when it was in the 30's. No fun and I prefer cool nights. I'm looking forward to testing the OB on a nice cold night. Not freeze the pipes cold but close.


FYI...Furnace uses about 1.5 pounds per *hour*, it does not matter what temperature it is set on it matters how long it runs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Grab a $100 solar panel and toss it on top of the Outback the day you arrive. You'd be surprised how well this works.


That's a great idea. Will it keep the batteries fully charged or just extend the length of time before they're dry?
[/quote]

Won't keep them "full" but my $100 panel kept my 2x6v batteries at "Good" for 6 days.

I think the battery falls off "full" after about 2 minutes....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Why do I have a feeling we're going to just bump into each other some day at a remote campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never know where we might show up and since we are dirt bike riders the possibility gets better and better all the time! I know - lets call it the Mystery Outbackers Rally - everyone is invited, but no one knows when or where! (How do we plan a potluck???)

ummmmm.... beer








[/quote]

Love it...Mystery Outbacker Rally. Guessing there won't be too much "rallying" going on.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Won't keep them "full" but my $100 panel kept my 2x6v batteries at "Good" for 6 days.
> 
> I think the battery falls off "full" after about 2 minutes....


We don't spend much time inside our trailer during the day so that keeps our day time usage to a minimum, but we did a cold weather trip last Thanksgiving with nights down in the high 20's with no hook-ups and no solar panel and lasted 5 nights with the heater running every night. We have two 6 volt batteries.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

The only dry camping we have done is at the Races!

Don't always have full hook ups but almost always have electric.

I do believe after all the pics we'd be doing a whole lot more dry camping if we were on the other side of the States!

Anybody found places like that on the East side of life???

I will go wipe the drool off my face now!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Silvrsled said:


> kjp1969
> 
> Last year we went to Yosemite around Oct in our Htt and were there for 4 days. We also had dual batteries and it seemed to work well for us. We also had the heater on since it was down in the 30's too. Any chance you were there that time of year? I remember an OB (i think it was an 23rs) camping across from us at that time. I sat and drooled vowing to get one.


No, our last time there was 2006, I think. We had (and have) a gray Sequoia and Hensley hitch, if that rings any bells.

The 12v "spare" is in the forward pass through, and the Perko-type switch is mounted to the side of the front bed, just below and to the left of the closet. I went to the trouble of sealing it into a battery box and running a tube for off-gas out through the outside shower door, but I wonder now if that was overkill. Doing it again, I'd get one of These and mount it in the interior compartment under the bed, running a vent out the same way.

Our 12v is pretty much shot (5 years old) and I haven't decided whether to replace it or abandon the idea. Its only really useful peace of mind for a longish 5+day type of trip, and we may do one of those every other year. Usually we do weekend or 3-day weekend trips.

Kevin


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kjp1969 said:


> We've actually got 2 plain old Costo 6v golf cart batteries, and a 12v battery backup, but I installed the backup only since Yosemite. We drain the main bank so rarely that I won't even both with a solar cell. Good idea, but just one more thing to store, set up, break, etc.
> 
> Regarding the propane- I don't know. Less than a full bottle though, because I didn't have to switch the valve.
> Kevin


For those of us that are lazy, I've got 3 15 W solar panels screwed to the roof. A charge controller keeps them from cooking the batteries, and they work without any "setup"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> We've actually got 2 plain old Costo 6v golf cart batteries, and a 12v battery backup, but I installed the backup only since Yosemite. We drain the main bank so rarely that I won't even both with a solar cell. Good idea, but just one more thing to store, set up, break, etc.
> 
> Regarding the propane- I don't know. Less than a full bottle though, because I didn't have to switch the valve.
> Kevin


For those of us that are lazy, I've got 3 15 W solar panels screwed to the roof. A charge controller keeps them from cooking the batteries, and they work without any "setup"









[/quote]

How did you run the wiring to the batteries? Pictures?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How did you run the wiring to the batteries? Pictures?


Good point, I should take some.









The panels are mounted above the front door, just in front of the refrigerator. The wires run into the fridge vent, down the wall in the area where the fridge coils are, and then go through a newly created hole in the floor of the fridge compartment. This dumps them out right under the refrigerator where the power box is on the 28RSDS. I mounted the charge controller below the fridge next to the power converter and then wired the whole thing into an open fuse slot in the converter. Plugged in the fuse and the batteries have been charging ever since.







(Well, except at night I suppose







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> How did you run the wiring to the batteries? Pictures?


Good point, I should take some.









The panels are mounted above the front door, just in front of the refrigerator. The wires run into the fridge vent, down the wall in the area where the fridge coils are, and then go through a newly created hole in the floor of the fridge compartment. This dumps them out right under the refrigerator where the power box is on the 28RSDS. I mounted the charge controller below the fridge next to the power converter and then wired the whole thing into an open fuse slot in the converter. Plugged in the fuse and the batteries have been charging ever since.







(Well, except at night I suppose







)
[/quote]

Uh...yea...ok??

Would really like that "picture speaks a 1000 words" thingy....


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I never camp in a dry county, I like my beer too much. Wet and electricity, what a combo!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Uh...yea...ok??
> 
> Would really like that "picture speaks a 1000 words" thingy....


Ok, ok, I'm getting the trailer tonight as we are camping this weekend. I'll try to grab a few pictures. Otherwise this weekend I'll be the only camper photographing the roof of their trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Uh...yea...ok??
> 
> Would really like that "picture speaks a 1000 words" thingy....


Ok, ok, I'm getting the trailer tonight as we are camping this weekend. I'll try to grab a few pictures. Otherwise this weekend I'll be the only camper photographing the roof of their trailer.








[/quote]

Thanks!!!

BTW...I'd lay top dollar on the fact if you were up there taking pictures...someone would wander over and ask what you were up to.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A diagram of the electrical setup would be great too! I'm still not clear on how the batteries charge. Does the charge controller just put the charge on a circuit that connects to the batteries? Is there isolation between the battery and the loads? I'm just not getting it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> A diagram of the electrical setup would be great too! I'm still not clear on how the batteries charge. Does the charge controller just put the charge on a circuit that connects to the batteries? Is there isolation between the battery and the loads?* I'm just not getting it.
> *


me either....hence my "_Uh...yea...ok_??" comment above.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, Here are picts. I'm not tearing the converter out again, so I'll describe the electric:

First, a very big warning!!! DO NOT ATTEMPT WHILE PLUGGED INTO SHORE POWER (120V)!!!









The panels, 3 x 15W each. Attached with 4 SS screws and liberal amounts of Dicor (under and on top of screws)









The wires run under each panel and then into the fridge vent. Take off the top plastic cover and cut a hole in the metal mesh underneath.









Wires running through fridge compartment and down into the electrical compartment below (applies to 2006 28RSDS... others should check first!)









Front of cabinets (inside) below refrigerator. Charge controller between detector and power converter.









Ok, so once you run the wires behind the electrical converter (under the fridge in may case), remove the WYCO converter by removing the screws for the cover and then the converter itself (Again, make sure you are not energized at 120V! 12V doesn't hurt!!!!







). Connect the solar panel wires to the charge controller and mount that somewhere (you can see where I did). On the floor behind the converter, you will find the ground strip. It will closely resemble one in your circuit breaker box at home. Connect the negative lead from the charge controller to that. Assuming you have an open fuse slot in the converter, connect the positive line from the converter to the open 12V connection on the fuse panel. Inserting the fuese should complete the bridge between the solar and the 12V's of the batts. This will allow the solar to charge the batts. If people are still confused, I can try to sketch something up tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Nathan ,
That is really cool installation.

Sherry and I only dry camp. We consider Dry camping as being spoiled. a chance to get away from our stressful jobs and have a chance to be Alone ..Remote..Quiet with no one else around .

I have played with the idea of purchasing those portable Thinfilm solar panels from Silicon Solar and connect to batteries with alligator clips( all external application) when we arrive and setup camp just to help us extend our stays.

I did purchase another set of batteries as well but thought the solar idea would help provide less drain during the day.

Vermont has similar weather to Michigan state Question: How well do they work in Michigan state screwed to the roof bypassing ability to tilt adjust?

Again nice installation.

- Dave


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

garyb1st said:


> Five days seems pretty good to me. Do you have one 12V battery or two deep cycle 6vs? How much propane did you use during your 5 day Yosemite stay? I've tent camped in Yosemite when it was in the 30's. No fun and I prefer cool nights. I'm looking forward to testing the OB on a nice cold night. Not freeze the pipes cold but close.


Camped this past early Spring with nightly lows in the upper 30's. In this big rig the furnace was blasting away sucking down the propane. At 1.5 pounds per hour you're gonna run through the gas. But there was something really cool about being cozy as a bug in a rug in a trailer with it that cold outside!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scooter said:


> ...
> 
> Vermont has similar weather to Michigan state Question: How well do they work in Michigan state screwed to the roof bypassing ability to tilt adjust?
> 
> ...


Dave, I honestly haven't checked for the amount of charge they are giving, or compared it to tilting directly at the sun. 45W isn't a ton of power even if they are at full output, but I figure it helps. I also have 2 6V batts, so I have quite a bit of battery capacity anyway.

I seriously considered the manual setup so they could always be in the sun and pointed correctly. Then I tried moving them around in my house, dropped on on my toe(ouch!), had another one that was propped up tip over, and realized that I wouldn't use them if I had to set them up each time. Also, our vacations tend to be active (lots of moving of the trailer) and in between, it sits in a storage lot for a month or more. Add all of those up, and the permanent install seemed like the best fit for us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ......realized that I wouldn't use them if I had to set them up each time. Also, our vacations tend to be active (lots of moving of the trailer) and in between, it sits in a storage lot for a month or more. Add all of those up, and the permanent install seemed like the best fit for us.


Takes me about 4 minutes to get my single panel connected....so for now, I'm staying in the "manual" mode. Plus I can put it in the sun.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Takes me about 4 minutes to get my single panel connected....so for now, I'm staying in the "manual" mode. Plus I can put it in the sun.


Hey, I warned you that I was Lazy!









4 minutes is enough time to set up the chair and grab a cold one!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Takes me about 4 minutes to get my single panel connected....so for now, I'm staying in the "manual" mode. Plus I can put it in the sun.


Hey, I warned you that I was Lazy!









4 minutes is enough time to set up the chair and grab a cold one!








[/quote]

Perhaps I wasn't clear. 4 minutes to install....1 minute to grab cold beer...3 minutes to install solar panel. So you're about 1 minute ahead of me...as I need to still grab my chair after my install. Guess I could yell at a kid to get my chair, but somehow I think that wouldn't work.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We mostly camp at places that have water and electric, no sewer. My DW would melt if we had no ac and the only way we can take out infant along on a trip is if we have ac. Last weekend the outdoor thermometer said 95 in the shade. 103 in the sun. We got lucky and had a good breeze on Saturday though!

-CC


----------

